# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] GRS-101EI/JCF1-N2 CREE AC FAULT CODE F0

## boyxba

Καλημερα 
Βλαβη σε GRS-101EI/JCF1-N2 cree a/c με κωδικο βλαβης f0 γνωριζει κανεις τι πρεπει να κοιταξω ??

----------


## pliktras

> Καλημερα 
> Βλαβη σε GRS-101EI/JCF1-N2 cree a/c με κωδικο βλαβης f0 γνωριζει κανεις τι πρεπει να κοιταξω ??


Καλημέρα τσεκαρε τον αισθητήρα αέρα της εσωτερικής πλακέτας.

----------


## boyxba

να μετρησω ωμικη ......ποσο πρεπει να ειναι 10k ? μετρηση 1-3k ειναι εκτος???  να δοκιμασω να το ψεκασω με minus 50 να δω τι θα κανει?.....

----------


## pliktras

> να μετρησω ωμικη ......ποσο πρεπει να ειναι 10k ? μετρηση 1-3k ειναι εκτος???  να δοκιμασω να το ψεκασω με minus 50 να δω τι θα κανει?.....


Α δεν έχεις autoranging πολυμετρο....δες στα 10κ ζεστανε το να δεις αν αλλάζει η κατεβασε τη θερμοκρασια να δεις πάλι ότι αλλάζει

----------


## boyxba

οκ θα το δοκιμασω και θα σε ενημερωσω.....δεν το εχω ανοιξει ακομα πανω στην βαπορετα ειναι?....ειναι αυτος που βλεπει θερμοκρασια χωρου ?

----------


## θανασης 7

είναι άδειο από φρεον.

----------


## watt

Καλημέρα.Αισθητηρας ειναι εσωτερικού  μηχανηματος.Αλλάζει σχετικά  εύκολα.

----------


## pliktras

> οκ θα το δοκιμασω και θα σε ενημερωσω.....δεν το εχω ανοιξει ακομα πανω στην βαπορετα ειναι?....ειναι αυτος που βλεπει θερμοκρασια χωρου ?


Είναι δυο.Ενα για το χωρο συνήθως σε ένα πλαστικό πίσω από τα φίλτρα και ένα μέσα στο στοιχείο χωμένο και τα δύο βγαίνουν εύκολα .Κάνε μέτρηση και στα δύο

----------


## boyxba

εχω και οργανο να μετρησω πιεση ......οποτε ειδομεν την συνεχεια μολις εχω νεα θα σας ενημερωσω....

----------


## boyxba

εχουμε  και λεμε ελεγχος σενσορας  ωμικης στην βαπορετα 32κ ...και της αισθησης θερμοκρασιας ηταν 23κ ...τον πρωτο τον ζεστανα να δω μεταβολη ωμικης και εφτασε μεχρι τα 6κ...μετα σταματησε να βγαζει την ενδειξη βλαβης και ξεκινησε αλλα παρολο που δουλευε ο συμπιεστης δεν ζεσταινε τις σωληνες του φρεον στην.....διαδικασια της θερμανσης...οποτε μαλλον του λειπει και  φρεον ........προς το παρον ενδειξη βλαβης δεν βγαζει αλλα δεν ζεσταινει καθολου...απο οτι πληροφορηθηκα το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα το ειχε παρει η εταιρεια πισω για επισκευη οταν ηταν στην εγγυηση λογω απωλειας φρεον....και υποτιθεται οτι το ειχαν επισκευασει.....συνεχεια εχει ο ψυκτικος....να κανει κενο να δουμε...

----------

